# .410 Loads



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Im looking for loads for the the new Alliant .410 powder. Just let me know wat loads they have for that powder.
:sniper:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Try this link to Alliant's online load guide:
http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/ ... &gauge=410


----------

